# What Digimon Are you furry For?



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 10, 2010)

I think that my favorite digimon would have to be either Gabumon or Kyubimon :]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh here we go. Still Gatomon. 







HOW CAN YOU NOT LOVE HER.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2010)

What? That's a children's cartoon, you sicko!

...Guilmon.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 10, 2010)

Flamedramon, is it weird that his pre-digivolved form veemon and I both have lisps?


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 10, 2010)

What is this I don't even...

Renamon.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 10, 2010)

5 bucks says that most people say Guilimon and/or Renamon


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

Why are there two of these threads?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 11, 2010)

I know almost nothing of Digimon...

But I like Garurumon...

Not really furry for it though.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 11, 2010)

Zeik Etherwolf said:


> I think that my favorite digimon would have to be either Gabumon or Kyubimon :]



Zeik...why are there two of these? 
And btw, i got caught stealin from hastings. And by..um..Maddie's aunt. I cant remember her name. Yeah, I just hope they dont go back on their camera's. The last thing i need is 200$ worth of useless shit catching back up to me.


----------



## Willow (Aug 11, 2010)

I never really did watch Digimon, I did have one that I thought looked really cool, but I'm drawing a blank on the name.


----------



## Machine (Aug 11, 2010)

GTFOmon.

Not furry for anything. This thread is filled with facepalm.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 11, 2010)

I found this in the off-topic section! I'm not "furry" for any digimon, but I'm a fan of gatomon. Because gato means cat in spanish! Yeah!!


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 11, 2010)

I think the OP made this thread to spite the one ranting about how furry's like digimon/pokemon, but ive been wrong before,

I don't know digimon but i'll go with the obvious answer: Renamon


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 11, 2010)

garurumon <3 yes please


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 11, 2010)

I cant say :V


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 11, 2010)

Gabumon family.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 11, 2010)

We need a poll.
Renamon V every other digamon. 

:S


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 11, 2010)

If I had to choose it would be Renamon. But I am not big on either digimon or pokemon.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2010)

Kyubimon maybe.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 11, 2010)

None. How the fuck can a Digimon be sexy?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> None. How the fuck can a Digimon be sexy?


 
because Garurumon is basically a canine.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> None. How the fuck can a Digimon be sexy?


 Wait, this got me thinking.
If Digimon normally exist in a "digital world" made of digital code, isn't that basically cybersex?


----------



## Oovie (Aug 11, 2010)

I remember when everyone watched Pokemon, and you'd have that one rebel kid, "Digimon is better, it came out first!" What a loser, Pokemon was where it was at!


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 11, 2010)

...
Eeeh?
Digimon? What's that?
No seriously, the wind element chick from the spirit evolution season
Whatever her names were
Not her loli form, loli forms are a no go


----------



## Usarise (Aug 11, 2010)

Renamon, Garurumon, and Gomamon. ^^


----------



## Xenke (Aug 11, 2010)

Anon1 said:


> ...
> Eeeh?
> Digimon? What's that?
> No seriously, the wind element chick from the spirit evolution season
> ...


 
But but...

You look at all that hentai.

How can I trust you? :c


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> But but...
> 
> You look at all that hentai.
> 
> How can I trust you? :c


 Simple
Don't


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 11, 2010)

*What Digimon Are you **furry* *hot For?*

The true purpose of this thread. Admit. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 11, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> because Garurumon is basically a canine.


 But he looks like fucking roadkill and no one here would get off to that except Harley.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But he looks like fucking roadkill and no one here would get off to that except Harley.


 The fact that his fur isn't even attached is also disturbing.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 11, 2010)

"Which digimon would I fuck in the ass?"

...
None.


----------



## Candy (Aug 11, 2010)

As for digimon being sexy.

What about Angemon/Angewomon.

>3>;


----------



## DReaper3 (Aug 11, 2010)

Renamon = Hawt
Beelzemon = Badass


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 12, 2010)

I looked on google images for renamon since I didn't know what that was and omg It's all pr0n.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm different than all of you.  Anubismon.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Aug 12, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> I looked on google images for renamon since I didn't know what that was and omg It's all pr0n.



Did you have SafeSearch on?


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 12, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Did you have SafeSearch on?


 
Yeah.


----------



## Glacierwulf (Aug 14, 2010)

Not "furry" for any of them(what the hell does that mean anyway?), but I've always been a fan of UlforceVeedramon and Gallantmon, though I like most of the royal knights. Alphamon is also pretty bad ass.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Aug 14, 2010)

its a tie between Weregarurumon





and Agunimon


----------



## Pine (Aug 14, 2010)

back when Digimon and Pokemon were "in", I was more on the Pokemon side and I didn't (and still don't) know much about Digimon. I also wasn't attracted to furs back then, but I do think Renamon is pretty hot, though I only know about her through teh interwebz.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 14, 2010)

Never got into Digimon, but the only one I've seen that I can find attractive at all is Renamon.  And she's gotta have like every furry STD there is by now. :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 14, 2010)

Angemon, or that one the Wolf one. Yeah.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 14, 2010)

:V


----------



## Tally (Aug 14, 2010)

Mew!

Oh, wait. Fuck.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 14, 2010)

Meadow said:


> :V


 
must hide...furries will rape me


----------



## Odd (Aug 14, 2010)

Does someone want to explain to me what, "being furrry for" entails exactly?


----------



## anonymous kiba (Aug 14, 2010)

wereGarurumon, male ranamon, and flamedramon,


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 14, 2010)

Odd said:


> Does someone want to explain to me what, "being furrry for" entails exactly?



Being furry for= Has the hots for


----------



## Primma (Aug 14, 2010)

hmmm toss up between Weregarurumon and the Angamon forms... even though I guess they don't count as furry...


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Aug 15, 2010)

Meadow said:


> :V



Ceiling Renamon is watching you paw off...

to pictures of her.

Sucks to be you.


----------



## Geek (Aug 15, 2010)

*Impmon*


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 15, 2010)

Zeik Etherwolf said:


> Being furry for= Has the hots for


 And people say furry isn't a fetish, lul. <3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Aug 15, 2010)

Hate to admit it, but Renamon. -_-


----------



## Odd (Aug 16, 2010)

Zeik Etherwolf said:


> Being furry for= Has the hots for


 Well, then I'm pretty furry for your mom...omon.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 16, 2010)

Odd said:


> Well, then I'm pretty furry for your mom...omon.


 I'd hate to see you at open mic night.


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

Geek said:


> *Impmon*


 Yea that one. It was just kinda cool looking when I was like, 9 or something when they had those Digimon toys at Dairy Queen. Plus the character reminds me of Nights.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 17, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Ceiling Renamon is watching you paw off...
> 
> to pictures of her.
> 
> Sucks to be you.


 
Seeing this post makes me suddenly furry for Renamon and now I want to paw off to her too.


----------



## Don (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, flamedramon always made me feel a bit hor-

_Goddamit furries_


----------



## saikkussu (Aug 17, 2010)

Well since there are no Tanuki based digimon I'll have to go with one that looks most like it- the in-training Kapurimon <3 though i wish it was more mammal than metal.


----------



## coward67 (Aug 17, 2010)

Flamedramon because he is thin and tall and he looks so hot in that half length shirt vest thing and those firey sexy flame things, lol and I'm 19... Lame.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 19, 2010)

As long as it doesn't fucking talk. 
-yiffyiff-


----------



## Kitsune_Nyx (Aug 21, 2010)

Gabumom + Digivolutions
Gatomon + Digivolutions
Renamon +  Digivolutions
Flamedramon 
^3^


----------



## dresil (Aug 21, 2010)

Veemon is cute


----------

